
Focus on making a kickass UI, performance be damned (for now). - pius
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/09/18.html
======
boucher
NewSDK is going to change everything.

~~~
pius
And Paul Graham will give those bratty NewSDK guys another 6000 boxes of
instant noodles to eat if he has to, so they stay in business another three
years perfecting things.

------
freax
Why is this an either/or?

Anyway the only kickass UI is the nipple. Somehow it's just more compelling
than any given layout of tabs and checkboxes....

